# Cypripedium 2010



## Hakone (Apr 12, 2010)

cypripedium x Aki



cypripedium x Sabine



cypripedium macranthum



cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## Dido (Apr 12, 2010)

Please post again when in bloom. 

Strong and nice looking plants.


----------



## luis (Apr 12, 2010)

*Congrattulations!*

very good shots, and very healthy!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 12, 2010)

cypripedium Rascal



cypripedium ventricosum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 12, 2010)

cypripedium fargesii 



cypripedium lichiangense


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe elaborate on your culture. What are the blue pellets? Yellow pellets? Looks like your main mix ingredient is Hydroton or similar with "litter" mixed in? 

-Ernie


----------



## Hakone (Apr 12, 2010)

blue pellets = Snail grain 
Yellow pellets = Akadama


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanx for sharing; keep us posted.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice to see so many Cyp buds appearing!


----------



## Dido (Apr 13, 2010)

really nice and healthy plants. 
Please post when in flower, its every time beautifull to see. 

It looks lkike you use the same snail feed like me. 
I buy it at 10kg at farmers shops


----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2010)

cyp. flavum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool, wish I could get some here.  You must show us a foto of the whloe cyp area.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2010)

That's a gorgeous flavum!


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2010)

Very beautifull flower thanks for posting


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2010)

Very pretty Hakone. Is this a first time blooming seedling? (the plant looks small) Did you buy it as a semi-alba plant?

Keep posting as more comes into flower!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very pretty Hakone. Is this a first time blooming seedling? (the plant looks small) Did you buy it as a semi-alba plant?
> 
> Keep posting as more comes into flower!



Hello Tom,
thank you, yes the first time blooming seedling. I buy as flavum album


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2010)

*cypripedium tibeticum*


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice pictures thanks for posting. 
have to posrt to when I find time.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2010)

Grea plants and photos!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the white flavum better than the yellow. And the petals haven't reflexed (at least not yet?)

That tibeticum looks funny when it is stuck in the leaves. another beautiful one


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2010)

_C. tibeticum_ is one of my favorite species, alas I can't grow them in the blisteringly hot summers here in southern Japan. Ah well, yours look great!


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2010)

Sabine









tibeticum


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2010)

Wow!!:clap::drool: Thanks for the pics! Is the Aki open yet?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2010)

That Sabine is going to be amazing!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 1, 2010)

I love Sabine...


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2010)

Cypripedium Sabine

















Cypripedium Aki


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2010)

franchettii ?





cypripedium ventricosum


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2010)

ventricosum album








viola nigra


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2010)

OK, the Sabine is amazing! Does the "franchetii" have a pubescent ovary or is it smooth?


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2010)

Your plants make me dreaming. 

Just seen my fascicolatum make a lot of buds.
Hope my sabine gets this year the first flower, have here directly from Mr. Frosch. 
Where are you located. 

PS I really hope you post a picture of the ventricosum when in bloom.


----------



## Hakone (May 2, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, the Sabine is amazing! Does the "franchetii" have a pubescent ovary or is it smooth?



Hello Tom,
no pubescent


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2010)

Thanks! Very nice! That Aki looks very much like a pure _parviflorum var. pubescens _to me. I'd like to see what it looks like fully open. Is this a new plant for you?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2010)

Hakone said:


> Hello Tom,
> no pubescent



Then likely it is in fact C. tibeticum. The major distinction between these two species is that C. franchetii has a very pubescent ovary.

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Thanks! Very nice! That Aki looks very much like a pure _parviflorum var. pubescens _to me. I'd like to see what it looks like fully open. Is this a new plant for you?



I bought the plant before 3 years


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2010)

Cypripedium ventricosum





Cypripedium Aki


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2010)

Man, it's a Cyp party over there!


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2010)

Ah yes, now the Aki is looking more like how it's supposed to. Very nice! How large are the blooms?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2010)

I love the red edge on the pouch of the last one, but they are all beauties!


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2010)

Every photo is see from your are much beautifuller as the one before.


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2010)

Ventricosum album




calceolus




parviflorum


----------



## smartie2000 (May 5, 2010)

:clap: I wish I had a cypripedium bed a beautiful as yours. I love them all


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2010)

Very nice ventricosum!


----------



## Dido (May 5, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Very nice ventricosum!



I only can agree:clap:


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2010)

parviflorum


----------



## Hakone (May 9, 2010)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 9, 2010)

Sweet! The ventricosum look great and those monster-size flowers (must be Aki) are sumptuous! Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2010)

*cyps in pots 2010*

Good morning,

star performer for me in 2010 is this hybrid 'Michael' - henryi x macranthos. Eight growths and fifteen flowers. Henryi gives multiple flowers per stem on mature hybrids.

Regards,

David


----------



## Dido (May 9, 2010)

Really nice pictures. 

Keep on posting 

Can never see to much cyp. To fast is the time gone, we dont see much more.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 9, 2010)

Dido said:


> Really nice pictures.
> 
> Keep on posting
> 
> Can never see to much cyp. To fast is the time gone, we dont see much more.



Well rest assured, you will continue to see pics from us Canadian growers up until early to mid July (with Ulla Silkens and reginae). That's what's great about international forums!


----------



## Dido (May 10, 2010)

Thats sounds good.


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Dido (May 10, 2010)

You make very good photos, 
I could fall in love with your flower range.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

Uh oh, watch your garden closely! oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Uh oh, watch your garden closely! oke:



Eric, you aren't going to go on one of your crazy car trips again, are you?

Keep 'em coming Hakone, please!


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to Woodstream Open house, Silva's, to HP Nortons in a couple of months and maybe baodai's and Chicagoland. He's safe for now! :evil:


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2010)

flavum


----------



## Hakone (May 13, 2010)

parviflorum


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2010)

Really nice flavum and who could resist that cute little parvi!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tour -- what a great garden!


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2010)

tibeticum


----------



## Berthold (May 18, 2010)

montanum, not common in german gardens. Doing well at a very dry place below trees


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2010)

halone really nice looking tibeticum. 

Berthold your Montanum looks great I never seen one in germany, I only heard that someone imported them to UK.

If you have one part to exchange or sell please think on me. 

Would be interesting to use your pollen on my fasciolatum. 
The big and this nice colur, really like the idea.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2010)

Fantastic tibeticum Hakone - one of my all time favorite species. :drool:

Berthold, great accomplishment on growing montanum, perhaps one of the hardest of the genus to establish. :clap: You have Calypso too if memory serves. Is it still doing well?


----------



## Berthold (May 18, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> You have Calypso too if memory serves. Is it still doing well?



I had some non fatal infections at adult plants so no flowers this year. But seedlings are heavy in progress so that I can expect first flowers next spring.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2010)

Berthold said:


> I had some non fatal infections at adult plants so no flowers this year. But seedlings are heavy in progress so that I can expect first flowers next spring.



Awesome! Surly you must one of the first to successfully propagate that one from seed. Ah fungus, it really is a balance with terrestrials...


----------



## Hakone (May 20, 2010)

Andrewsii





parviflorum var. pubescens


----------



## Dido (May 20, 2010)

Really nice pictures again. 

Like the andrewsii, you have a really great collection. 

Tale care of it.


----------



## Hakone (May 20, 2010)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the added shots Hakone! Are you using perlite in your beds?


----------



## Hakone (May 22, 2010)

Hello Tom,
yes, I using perlite


----------



## Hakone (May 22, 2010)

parviflorum var. pubescens


----------



## Hakone (May 23, 2010)

Cyp. yunnanense.





Cyp. Pubescens





Cyp. Guttatum


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2010)

Boy, you've got a bunch coming up! Nice pale pubescens and don't forget to post a shot of the yunnanense in flower. Question, do you find that the perlite "floats" to the surface after a while?


----------



## Hakone (May 23, 2010)

I give more Akadama thereafter


----------



## Hakone (May 23, 2010)




----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

Nice, thanx for sharing. What's your address? :evil:


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanx for sharing. What's your address? :evil:




. N 35° 14.646 E 139° 01.221. 54S E 319879 N 3901909


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2010)

Ulla Silkens


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2010)

cypripedium x Adrewsii


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2010)

Hakone said:


> I give more Akadama thereafter



Pretty pricey I'd imagine in Europe! Wild looking Ulla, almost indecent! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

Hakone said:


> . N 35° 14.646 E 139° 01.221. 54S E 319879 N 3901909


:viking: OK, thank you. Navigator set the course!


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> :viking: OK, thank you. Navigator set the course!



you are invited


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

Thank you, can Sven, Bjorn, and the rest of the crew stay also!?


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2010)

cypripedium guttatum


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2010)

Ulla Silkens








Ulla Silkens


----------



## parvi_17 (May 25, 2010)

Boy, you have a lot of gorgeous Cyps! I think your reginae is actually an Ulla Silkens.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2010)

All beautifully grown and flowered!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2010)

I'd love to grow guttatum - certainly one of the most unique Cyp flowers. I agree with Joe about the reginae - it is Ulla Silkens.


----------



## yijiawang (May 27, 2010)

Very Very beautiful garden and house! you must spend many pleasure time to enjoy these lovely flowers. I see 箱根 in your Cypripedium garden some plants souce is from north of Sichuan, for example your purple tibeticum, very nice individual!

Could you tell me what climate of your city? especially temperature of summer daytime and night ?


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2010)

cypripedium yunnanense


----------



## Dido (May 27, 2010)

Really nice pictures of your plants love them all.

Many thanks again for sharing


----------



## smartie2000 (May 27, 2010)

amazing cypripedium collection ,we are all jealous!

and your tea room (?) is gorgeous too!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 5, 2010)

cypripedium reginae


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2010)

Still Cyp season over there! The kentuckiense finished here and now just the long hot summer to look forward to....

BTW, did the yunnanense open any further?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 6, 2010)

Seed Sabine




Seed tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (Jun 6, 2010)

cypripedium fargesii





cypripedium Princess




Cypripedium lichiangense


----------



## Hakone (Jun 6, 2010)

cypripedium reginae


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2010)

All of you plants are so wonderfull. 
Keep on posting.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2010)

cypripedium reginae album


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you! We sail tonight! :viking:


----------



## Hakone (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2010)

Here she comes - but so shy, looking away like that...


----------



## Hakone (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 9, 2010)

Pristine looking this morning! Thanks for turning around :rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

I love that alba!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 10, 2010)




----------

